# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان

## LIKE_BOY

سلام 

پزشکی اصفهان نیمسال دوم قبول شدم . 

برا ثبت نام باید چکار کنم ؟؟ کی باید برم؟

----------


## elenaa

> سلام 
> 
> پزشکی اصفهان نیمسال دوم قبول شدم . 
> 
> برا ثبت نام باید چکار کنم ؟؟ کی باید برم؟


سلام...
والا منم منتظرم اعلام کنن چه مدارکی لازمه برای ثبت‌نام اینترنتی...

----------


## arasre

> سلام...
> والا منم منتظرم اعلام کنن چه مدارکی لازمه برای ثبت‌نام اینترنتی...


تبریک! یکی از دوستای منم دارو اصفهان آورده.

----------


## F.amin

سلام
کسی میدونه چرا خوابگاه های اصفهان اینقدر گرونه؟؟؟
مگه جنگه آخه
ارزون ترینشون هشتصد و پنجاه هزاره

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چرا خوابگاه های اصفهان اینقدر گرونه؟؟؟
> مگه جنگه آخه
> ارزون ترینشون هشتصد و پنجاه هزاره
> 
> Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk


یا استوقودوس :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> سلام...
> والا منم منتظرم اعلام کنن چه مدارکی لازمه برای ثبت‌نام اینترنتی...


سلام
این فایل رو دان کنید توش نوشته
ثبت نام اینترنتی هم از فردا شروع میشه
karshenasi-last95

----------

